# Launching baits



## sand flea

Last year, I said I was going to try and work up a system to launch baits from the surf. I got a little tied up with other things and never did any testing.

So this year, I plan to come up with a device to launch 8 and a bait up to 200 yards. I will either use a balloon launcher, a modified balloon launcher that uses compressed air (video), or (unlikely) some kind of modified spud gun.

And yes, I realize this is probably the post that will appear in my obituary after this little project wins me the Darwin Award, but it'll be a fun way to go out.

Any engineers on here willing to help out?


----------



## Bunkerboy

*little cannons*

I have saw guys use little cannons to deploy weightn'bait for sturgeon in the columbia river out west.


----------



## sand flea

Tell me more...


----------



## Railroader

'Flea, the spud gun thing should work. I used to mess around with them quite a lot. I remember that a coleman lantern ignitor (the filnt type) and Consort Hair Spray for men worked the best of any combo we tried.

All you need is a 2' piece of 4" schedule 40, a screw in plug and adaptor, a 4" to 1-1/2" collector, and about 30" of 1-1/2" schedule 40.

Drill the hole in the 4" about 1/2 way, install the ignitor, with JB weld as a sealant. Also assemble the gun with the JB weld, as pipe glue WON'T hold up.

Cut a wood dowel(broom stick) ram-rod the length of your barrel plus about 4". 

Shove the tater in...spray a 4 sec burst of Consort into the big end, screw on the cap, flick the ignitor.....FFFOOOOMP! One tater at least 200 yds. out.....

As for the additional payload, I have no clue how that'll work, but I'd guess that the gun I've described will launch a 2 or 3 oz. plus bait....maybe press a pyramid into the front of the tater.....

Don't forget to open your bail.......


----------



## sand flea

Railroader said:


> maybe press a pyramid into the front of the tater.....


Ah, see? Somebody's already thinking!


----------



## Bunkerboy

From what I can remember the guys worked in a machine shop and built the cannon themselves. I would say it was probably 4 ft. long, 5-6 inch in diameter and fired approx. 2 inch sphere weights.


----------



## Railroader

I'm guessin that to REALLY launch an 8oz. plus bait, the dimensions of the gun would have to be increased to fire a head of cabbage....should be NO problem to encase the whole weight/bait payload, though. Half the cabbage, press the payload inside, shove down the pipe. Presto, instant sabot round.... 

You'd need a 6" diameter barrel, and a 12" dia. gas tube, though...and CANS of Consort. Reel Magic aerosol is mostly butane, EXTREMELY flammable and should work well as a propellant, but would be very expensive.


----------



## BrokenRod

i think the bike pump compressed air job you listed would be the ticket, and down size the pvc size to fit 6nbait or 8nbait.I would even try pvc inside of pvc to reinforce the barrel incase of a to much pressure barrel explosion. then you would need less wadding. if you stick the weight into the potato or the cabbage, whats going to dislodge it in the water? cabbage would make a helluva bobber though.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Matt...

Boubon runnin heavy ,tonite? ....I'm hoping the launcher is lighter than a yak


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*launcher*

Flea, heard about a guy here in NJ made one that fired from the beach. Not a spud gun but a launcher for all weight. It has been a while since I heard of it, but I believe he had it patented. If that is so, you may be able to find out more through the patent office... I know this sounds vague and I apologize for it but I did hear about it from his son....


----------



## sand flea

Well honestly, I think the old fashioned sling is the easiest tool and would probably work the best. Put the lead in the launching pouch and let the bait hang underneath.










But I'm intrigued by the pneumatic guns. Looks like a one man launch. Unfortunately, you need to get a seal around the tube for it to work, and I have no idea how to do that fish a fishfinder rig.


----------



## AL_N_VB

sand flea said:


> Well honestly, I think the old fashioned sling is the easiest tool and would probably work the best. Put the lead in the launching pouch and let the bait hang underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm intrigued by the pneumatic guns. Looks like a one man launch. Unfortunately, you need to get a seal around the tube for it to work, and I have no idea how to do that fish a fishfinder rig.


sling fer launchin baits+ 6oz-8oz sinkers+ 3 dudes (or gf or wifey)+ a few cold ones= someones gonna get whacked 

Deffinitely want to be there to tape the inaugural cast...I know I can make the finals of American's funniest home videos


----------



## skiffisher

The sling shot looks like someone is going to hurt especially if you add some chillies and 3 guys laughing their azzs off into the equation.
Railroader was on to something with the spud gun that sounds just like my old set up except we chamfered the end so the tater cut right in with hardly any force, I think if you took the pyrimid and spun it in the tater it would round it out so then it would fall out when it hit the water.
MATT


----------



## fish-on

*bait cannon*

flea...i saw this advertised somewhere last year...i also believe they were doing demos...not too sure which beach.


----------



## barty b

*5-n-bait*

This is one of our club members newest device to launch a frozen weight and bait pod upwards of 300yards.


----------



## barty b

heres the link
http://faroutfishin.com/


----------



## fish-on

*yeah...*

the system i was reading about also used frozen "pods" which i believed included the bait, hook and sinker being frozen as a unit or something to that effect.

but i do believe the demo was at a "local" beach del/md/va/nc.


----------



## fish-on

*i believe that's what i saw...*

did these guy do any demos up in the northern coastal states.


----------



## sand flea

Looks like they're using frozen blocks to launch their baits. So apparently I'm not the first nutjob to consider this a legitimate idea...

I'm still partial to the slingshot method, but it could be extremely dangerous and requires 3 people. 3 very stupid people.


----------



## sand flea

Nserch4Drum said:


> sling fer launchin baits+ 6oz-8oz sinkers+ 3 dudes (or gf or wifey)+ a few cold ones= someones gonna get whacked
> 
> Deffinitely want to be there to tape the inaugural cast...I know I can make the finals of American's funniest home videos


I'm down for the 4th of July. You know you're gonna be one of the guys holding the sling, right?

And all joking aside, I am dead serious about this.


----------



## VICIII

Nserch4Drum said:


> sling fer launchin baits+ 6oz-8oz sinkers+ 3 dudes (or gf or wifey)+ a few cold ones= someones gonna get whacked
> 
> Deffinitely want to be there to tape the inaugural cast...I know I can make the finals of American's funniest home videos


I was just going to say that..
I want a video camera, witness for interviews through out, catchy slogan, and dibs on the tape when done. I will put in to AFHV and split it with all subscribers.... This is the best burbon post ever... I have got to drink with you guys...


----------



## Caught Myself

M-79 or M-203 grenade launcher


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yeah Man*

How about belt fed? That would work.


----------



## TreednNC

Ok so what about the backlash issues with launching 8 n bait out of a tater gun (spud gun)....or the balloon launcher? whos gonna thumb that one down? might just work with a spinning rod tho....hopefully somebody has thought this one out ahead of me


----------



## sand flea

TreednNC said:


> Ok so what about the backlash issues with launching 8 n bait out of a tater gun (spud gun)....or the balloon launcher? whos gonna thumb that one down? might just work with a spinning rod tho....hopefully somebody has thought this one out ahead of me


Thought it out. Launch from a big spinner or pour the line into a 5-gallon bucket. Otherwise this thing would create the mother of all backlashes.


----------



## Surf Fish

Make sure the two guys holding the end of the sling are wearing helmets and body armor.

This probably isn't as exciting, but maybe a lot safer....

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/

I was working on a kite system a couple years ago, never got it all together but a small delta kite would lift up my fishing cart and drag it down the beach in an average wind, so you could get a brick and bait out with a kite no problem.


----------



## sand flea

My horror, of course, is that it will all end up like this:


----------



## TreednNC

lmao flea.....saw that on ebaums world a couple of months ago labled as catfishin....funny snit


----------



## Cdog

Hey Flea, ever thought of getting a yak?????


----------



## RedskinFan228

sand flea said:


> Thought it out. Launch from a big spinner or pour the line into a 5-gallon bucket. Otherwise this thing would create the mother of all backlashes.



Not just a back lash but you may shoot your rod and reel 100 yards too LOL. Would be funny though I think all preasent should get a cut of that funnest home video grand prize. Count me in I want to be a witness


----------



## terpfan

a footbow might be your answer as they can launch an arrow a mile from what i remember, but you have to be careful not to hit any boat or a person.


----------



## TreednNC

With the tater gun aka spud launcher, we used to shoot grape shot (rocks, nuts, bolts, ect) out of it with shop towels. Dont remember it working overwhelmingly great but just another note to work off of maybe. Speaking of them things, I need to build me another one, idk who ended up with the last one


Oh yeah, on a funner, less practical side...many moons ago when I was in Boy Scouts, we used to build some awesome catapults.......and werent even allowed to use green wood! I was just sittin here thinkin bout what I could do with a few lag bolts, 2x4s(6,8,10) and some PVC pipe!


----------



## cotton

Great idea about the spud or ice gun...and if ya get bored, you can target practice on boaters and jet skis...of course you lose points if you hit a yakker.   

Though I love this idea, I gotta believe that it will be outlawed


----------



## hsstie

sand flea said:


> Looks like they're using frozen blocks to launch their baits. So apparently I'm not the first nutjob to consider this a legitimate idea...
> 
> I'm still partial to the slingshot method, but it could be extremely dangerous and requires 3 people. 3 very stupid people.


Not so, flea i have a slingshot that i use myself 1 man deal ..I can shoot it with 16oz with 500lb test spectra line attached to it pretty easily over 100 foot high. With a much lighter line and weight, and shooting outward the distance should be quite different. All i need is a field close by that can handle the distance and id post the findings here for you guys. Anyone have any suggestions that wont get me in hot water?


----------



## JAM

I gotta believe that it will be outlawed 

All ready is on National Park Lands and most if not all State park lands.. 

JAM


----------



## sand flea

Jam, do you mean using compressed air or explosives or a simple slingshot?


----------



## VICIII

Remember...
VIDEO DOCUMENTATION...
This is going to be priceless... Maybe even a priceless mastercard commerical..


----------



## HighCap56

What ya need is one of those field sized crossbows they used to use in Olden Times  

Think that anything NOT air powered might get the attention of Officer Friendly.

We made a cannon one time out of some pipe.. guess it was about an inch and a half diameter.

We strapped it to a hadite block, drilled a hole, used underwater fuze and black powder.

That sucker would WAKE THE DEAD.

Can't tell you how many times they (neighbors) called the police when that thing went off.  

We decided to put some small pebbles in it one day and pointed it at an old coffee can about 10 yards away ...

Oh ... the effectiveness of primitive weapons...  

Absolutely obliterated the can, like a swiss cheese ...

Cops came knocking on the door 20 minutes later ...

"We didn't hear any noise sir .... no sir, we just got in from the mall. (Always left the car running in the garage when we did it so the motor would be warm)


----------



## bstarling

*Air cannon*

I made a good tater shooter out of a couple pieces of 2 inch PVC, a 1 inch solenoid controlled lawn sprinkler valve (two 9v batteries in series will operate it) and a schrade (tire filler) valve and fitting. The two pipes are parallel with the sprinkler valve put at one end between them. The lower pipe has an end cap on its front with the schrade valve in it. The top pipe is the barrel. You do about 80 psi on the lower pipe through the schrade valve and let er rip! That thing will fling the hell out of a potato that is snuggly fit into the barrel. I have thought about using a potato as a sabot for a sinker just haven't gotten around to it. You can find some awsome devices if you Google "Air Cannon". Good Luck!

Bill


----------



## Dyhard

sand flea said:


> Last year, I said I was going to try and work up a system to launch baits from the surf. I got a little tied up with other things and never did any testing.
> 
> So this year, I plan to come up with a device to launch 8 and a bait up to 200 yards. I will either use a balloon launcher, a modified balloon launcher that uses compressed air (video), or (unlikely) some kind of modified spud gun.
> 
> And yes, I realize this is probably the post that will appear in my obituary after this little project wins me the Darwin Award, but it'll be a fun way to go out.
> 
> Any engineers on here willing to help out?



I just love an adventure that starts off with," I probably shouldn't do this".


----------



## can't fish today

terpfan said:


> a footbow might be your answer as they can launch an arrow a mile from what i remember, but you have to be careful not to hit any boat or a person.


 I've been thinking along those lines. Creating an "arrow" with the pyramid and a small "bait body" as the arrow head. The fishing line would pass through the hollow body of the arrow, attach to the bait and pyramid. It all could be made fairly aerodynamic, but would need a strong bow to launch it.


----------



## sand flea

Lest you think I've abandoned this project as a foolish drunken thought, think again. I've enlisted another nut, and the dude knows how to weld.  I won't out his contribution unless he wants, but he's more into the airgun approach.

I have a few plans, but the first one is a giant slingshot that can be disassembled, reassembled and stuck into the sand. A 250-yard balloon launcher will be attached.

Let's be honest here--we're all friends, right? How many people are placing bets on my death and/or dismemberment?

And VIC, there will be video shot and put on the site afterwards.


----------



## Newsjeff

sand flea said:


> Lest you think I've abandoned this project as a foolish drunken thought, think again. I've enlisted another nut, and the dude knows how to weld.  I won't out his contribution unless he wants, but he's more into the airgun approach.
> 
> I have a few plans, but the first one is a giant slingshot that can be disassembled, reassembled and stuck into the sand. A 250-yard balloon launcher will be attached.
> 
> Let's be honest here--we're all friends, right? How many people are placing bets on my death and/or dismemberment?
> 
> And VIC, there will be video shot and put on the site afterwards.


For the love of god, he's got Shooter helpin' him now.  

You're gonna put your eye out.


----------



## sand flea

For serious, we only need two more people with expertise to join up and we've got a short bus version of the A-Team.


----------



## Dyhard

Don't over look the mechanics of the old siege catapults.


----------



## sinker man

I like the catapult idea. I already have a few that will put 6-8 oz sinkers out in excess of 200 yds. (they are called heavers) Just got to work out the bait part to have it all done .


----------



## sinker man

IN all seriousness a heaver and some wire from our kite fishing friends and you have what you were originally asking about. The wire is a one way device that will carry your bait out to your sinker. 200 yds ain't no big deal but beyond that it starts getting a little tougher.


----------



## VICIII

sand flea said:


> Lest you think I've abandoned this project as a foolish drunken thought, think again. I've enlisted another nut, and the dude knows how to weld.  I won't out his contribution unless he wants, but he's more into the airgun approach.
> 
> I have a few plans, but the first one is a giant slingshot that can be disassembled, reassembled and stuck into the sand. A 250-yard balloon launcher will be attached.
> 
> Let's be honest here--we're all friends, right? How many people are placing bets on my death and/or dismemberment?
> 
> And VIC, there will be video shot and put on the site afterwards.



This is going to be great. Can't say enough. God bless the thinking man. 
What type of reel can handle the acceleration with out birdsnesting? I think laying some line on the beach or in a bucket like fly fishing would be needed.
And Flea photos and video for all to see. Unless the thing works great and you can make a killing on it... Than you can keep in under wraps...


----------



## Topsailbum

getting the seal with the 8nbait will be hard. will have to use a wadding like you do when muzzleloading


----------



## cygnus-x1

Dyhard said:


> Don't over look the mechanics of the old siege catapults.


Can anyone say "Trebuchet"

We definitely need video documentation on this !!!

I just hope we won't be reading about Flea winning the Darwin award  

I have to admit, the thought of launching bait has cross my mind ... oh I'd say about 100 times. I just ain't crazy enough to pull it off!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*air power with a sabot*

I would go with air as the propellant. You can go buy a Cheetah (used for seating the bead on bus/trailer tires). You can pump that thing up to 165 pounds and snatch the valve. I have used them on occassion and they are so strong that they smoke after they dump all that air at one time. It would only require a few modifications and it would be ready to go. I would cut the end off the nozzle and weld an extension onto it. Making the "barrel" a few feet long. You can weld some legs at the correct angle to secure into the sand. You would have to add a rod holder laying parallel to the cheetah. A spinner would have to be used unless you have a thumb of steel. I guarantee it would send her a long way!!!! The welding should be top notch and for the first few "casts" I would pull the valve with a long rope. The only problem would be making a projectile that could stand up to the pressure. 

That is where the sabot comes in:

Place the weight, hooks and bait in a sabot type of thing. After a few few feet the sabot will fly off due to the wind drag. A potato or cabbage will not work because it won't come off. Your 8 will be stuck into a potato and will drift like crazy. The cabbage may fall apart but I doubt it. It would try styrofoam maybe coated in wax. You would have to use a "gas seal" to keep air from destroying the styrofoam. That should cause wind drag and fly off after a short distance. The wax should provide sufficient lubricant in the barrel to keep it from dragging and pulling the styro apart.

You could possibly be charged with littering unless you have a way to retrieve it after the shot. I am sure a simple solution could be thought of.

Mullet


----------



## JAM

Any type of projection device.. Covers the hole gambit.. Sorry to say.. JAM


----------



## sinker man

Anything other than a manual catapult (ie...a heaver.) Really, why not just go catch some fish? You might live a little longer.


----------



## sinker man

Can't you guys see where this is heading.... Headlines: Local kayaker explodes while hooked up with a big fish ...caught on video by his buddy while they were fishing approximately 1/2 mile offshore. Further back in the paper... Locals complaining that drum and shark fishermen are keeping them awake at night with their bait cannons....and in the Obituaries....


----------



## TreednNC

sinker man said:


> Can't you guys see where this is heading.... Headlines: Local kayaker explodes while hooked up with a big fish ...caught on video by his buddy while they were fishing approximately 1/2 mile offshore. Further back in the paper... Locals complaining that drum and shark fishermen are keeping them awake at night with their bait cannons....and in the Obituaries....


Is that a bad place to head?


----------



## Surf Fish

This thing doesn't make noise, but you'd probably have to get it cleared thru Homeland Security to use it.

Watch the video....

http://www.mecasub.com/ing/principal.htm


----------



## Jamisjockey

Bunkerboy said:


> I have saw guys use little cannons to deploy weightn'bait for sturgeon in the columbia river out west.


Also, they often use ballon launchers or big slingshots.


----------



## BrokenRod

I watched the video from the mecasub, that was neat. the background music was from Conan The Barbarian. Flea people use the big sling shot to hurl stuff all the time and don't get hurt. Could always pound two posts into the sand and make it a one man job instead of three. That 13 hundred $$ job was neat too.


----------



## notso

sand flea said:


> I have a few plans, but the first one is a giant slingshot that can be disassembled, reassembled and stuck into the sand. A 250-yard balloon launcher will be attached.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You could do something that attached to a rod rack pretty easily. Telescoping rods that could extend upward for use for example.
> Or just a couple pieces of Pipe attached to 2 buggies side by side. That way you could stand between them to avoid being noticed.


----------



## trowpa

What would happen if the surf fisherman joined forces with the "pumpkin' chunkin" group? Bet we'd get some distance then


----------



## can't fish today

Hmmmmm,

I wonder if there's a way to connect 2 or 3 heavers to 1 8nbait. So 2 or 3 guys would do synchronized casting and get 2 or 3 times the power into the cast. There might be a way.


----------



## [email protected]

"synchronized casting" I don't care who you are, now that's funny.


----------



## longcast

The meca sud would work, I don't think it would be ileagal. On some dam tailraces catfishermen use RC control boats to do the same thing.

If the sub had a larger prop it could tow more than 1 line. Or have it tow a sled with multipal baits to be pulled off one at a time.

As for the spud gun, the tater could be cut in half, so when it comes out the barrel it would fly apart, like a sabot.
longcast


----------



## Orest

*SF - You could*

use a pole vault pole. And they come in different power ratings. You could rig up the ends to anchor into the sand.


http://www.polevault.com/


http://www.vaultworld.com/prsport/pacercarbonfx.html


----------



## [email protected]

longcast said:


> On some dam tailraces catfishermen use RC control boats to do the same thing.


I was actually just thinking the same thing but using a RC helicopter. A learning curve when it comes to flying it, but should be able to carry it out and drop the payload line attached with only a slight modification.


----------



## longcast

The Helo will not like pulling line, it might lift the weight but dragging it out 150yrds is another thing.
longcast


----------



## BrokenRod

I don't think the pole vault will work. look at how many shoulders you would have to stand on to pound that thing into the ground.


----------



## Seapuppy

*How About Garbage Bags?*

When I used to shark fish off the beach I would blow up & tye 3 big black garbage bags together,run the line thru a dozen lifesavers(the candy) & tye it off back to the line.Rig your bait,Tye an aux line to it & run thru the dozen lifesavers(be carefull not to cross the bag line).You normally need an strong off shore wind & high tide so the wind blows right over the beach catching the bags.Once launched I could run sharkbaits out a good 2500yards.Stop, lettin' the line out & when the lifesavers melted they released the bags,doppin' the rig.You can carry a large payload also,say a whole fatalbert & about 16oz of weight....which to be honest is'nt heavy enough if you carried them out on a boat or yak you would use a lot more weight.But in the right conditions it works very well.Caught a 250# Bull shark one time off Cape Lookout usin' this method.


----------



## Caught Myself

Pup, glad to hear you were using an auxillary line for the bags. If not, they would probably wash up in Portugal or the Azores. Congrats on the 250 pounder!


----------



## Lipyourown

Seapuppy, good idea that works but it is illegal in most places.


----------



## [email protected]

longcast said:


> The Helo will not like pulling line, it might lift the weight but dragging it out 150yrds is another thing.
> longcast


I was thinking that about the line possibly being a problem, but I figured more in taking off and the wiping effect of the blades blowing down. 

One weekend I'll run up to this RC Air club about 40 minutes from my house. I'm sure they'd be up to the challenge of trying it out. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## Seapuppy

It's ilegal on CHNS so you have to wait until just before dark.On CLNS(cape lookout) I've had the rangers help me lol (I think because almost no one trys it down there.)

And yes the bags are released to sail out into the ocean,there is no second line.
Also I 'ment 1000 yards,not 2500.I was using 12/0 penn senators on a tuna stick with 1500 yards of 50# test mono.The braided lines broke EVERY time I hooked a shark.The mono never broke once in about 40 sharks over 100#including the big bull & 2 sandtigers at 275-315#.(they were legal to take back then)
Just tagg'em now.
Pup


----------



## bbcroaker

Prolly sell some tickets to that event. 
let all know when and where


----------



## BrokenRod

The bags just go free in the ocean? So how do you get your garbage back out of the water Seapuppy?


----------



## GMinPA

If there is a video of Flea's contraption in operation, will it start with the infamous line "Here, hold my beer. Watch this!" ????


----------



## Seapuppy

BR,
My methods may not be "Politcally Correct" but while your huggin' your tree I'll be puttin' Big Sharks on the beach...
Don't even get me started  
Pup


----------



## hsstie

Other than the slingshot method, the rc boats and the scud look pretty good to me.


----------



## can't fish today

How about a model rocket? I wonder what the payload limits are.


----------



## hsstie

I wonder who we could get to yak out and retrive the rocket after we use it to launch some bloody shark bait with it ?


----------



## Surf Fish

You just put a snap swivel on the nose of the rocket and hook it to another rod. Wind it back in...


----------



## gasurffish

*A couple of years ago on Jekyll*

Saw some guys with a remote contol boat they would launch and take their bait several at a time way out then release using rc servos. Worked pretty good until the batteries went down and they had to paddle out to rescue.


----------



## Fishing_Feud

BrokenRod said:


> The bags just go free in the ocean? So how do you get your garbage back out of the water Seapuppy?




Yoou dont it will conglomerate with all the navy trash out at sea 


I just love this Seapuppy guy 


if your gonna use a tater laucher use compressed air and u can pull the valve with a string from 20 yds back to be safe. Butane lighter fluid and hair spray all are a hard mixture to get "perfect" but ive lauched a 2 lb tater out of sight thing may have went 1/2 mile 

I say BUY A BOAT!


----------



## Fishing_Feud

*lol*



Seapuppy said:


> BR,
> My methods may not be "Politcally Correct" but while your huggin' your tree I'll be puttin' Big Sharks on the beach...
> Don't even get me started
> Pup




Tree LOVE?


LMAO


----------



## sand flea

So I stopped off in Home Depot today to look at some materials. Whatever I use needs to be strong, but light.

The PVC is just too flexible, unless I buy a really large gauge. This thing needs to be fairly rigid.

I kept wandering the aisles to try and find the right material when I stumbled across hollow steel closet rods. They're fairly light--about 4 pounds for a 10 foot section, and very rigid.

The problem now is how do I get some kind of a fork at the top that aims up in a "V". I'm considering pinning two steel rods about 2 feet long that can be drilled and pinned on either side of the post. They could swing down for transport, then swung up at angles and bolted in place for launch.


----------



## BrokenRod

Tree Humper i'm not but it's probally your garbage i clean up when i leave the beach. Why don't you float two of those bags and choke on the third one


----------



## BrokenRod

Flea could use one of those huge slip floats, carve out the side to hold the weight and bait. load it into the potato launcher of the appropiate size. Then when contraption hits target weight and bait falls out and slip float floats freely. When you reel in the world record fish float comes back too. Sling shot supports would have to be far enough apart to simulate to people holding the ends.


----------



## Shooter

All really good ideas but Flea I know how it needs to be built and might even have the stuff here to do it with and if not I know where it can be gotten close.

I have done so much with so little for so long I am now able to build anything from nutten and have it finished yesterday.


----------



## johnnyleo11

I'm a fan of keeping refuse down to a minimum as I've had to pull out dead sea turtles that choked on plastic bags thinking they were jellyfish.

We're all wary of keeping the environment we play in clean right? By the way, when is the next "Clean up a section of beach" party for P&S? It has definitely been quite some time, has it not?


----------



## [email protected]

Surf Fish said:


> You just put a snap swivel on the nose of the rocket and hook it to another rod. Wind it back in...


Having messed around with model rockets for nearly 10 years now, I can tell you they are not the solution. The only safe way to launch a rocket is to fire it straight up. The heat coming out the back of the rocket would be immediate doom for the fishing line. Also, attaching a tag line to the nose of the rocket will greatly change the flight path. Firing it out at an angle will cause the rocket to fly extremely erratically and would be extremely lucky to hit your targeted area. And unless you get into larger rockets, the payloads are very limited and my guess would be an eight and bait would go about as far as my daughter's Minnie Mouse real.


----------



## Wilber

Well Flea, you got my interest up on this one. Good luck buddy.

I like the "Line in the bucket idea", we used that trick when pitch baiting for Marlin, one tip, fill the bucket with water, it keeps the line from getting tangled and makes a smooth release. Another thought, if you have the space just pull off a hundred yds and lay it in a big vee on the beach. After a hundred yds the speed should be backed off enough for a spinner to handle.

PS Wilber number 2, aka middle boy built a Trebuchet that would throw a 4oz sinker with line attached 300 plus yards, the only problem was the counter weight had to be 60 lbs. not very portable.


----------



## sand flea

*Just like Christmas*

Well, my two launchers arrived today. Shooter, I think you might be right about two posts, rather than one that splits into a "Y". That way, the pressure is half as much, rather than concentrated on a single post.

The green one is rated for 125 yards; the black one is 250 yards and it is _strong_. I had a guy hold one end while I put a little tension on it and it almost pulled him over.

(A few minutes later, somebody else came by, took one look and said, "I know I'm going to regret this, but what are those for?" After explaining, he shook his head and said, "Dude, you're an idiot.")


----------



## Cdog

sand flea said:


> Well, my two launchers arrived today. Shooter, I think you might be right about two posts, rather than one that splits into a "Y". That way, the pressure is half as much, rather than concentrated on a single post.
> 
> The green one is rated for 125 yards; the black one is 250 yards and it is _strong_. I had a guy hold one end while I put a little tension on it and it almost pulled him over.
> 
> (A few minutes later, somebody else came by, took one look and said, "I know I'm going to regret this, but what are those for?" After explaining, he shook his head and said, "Dude, you're an idiot.")


I'll bring th yak just as long as ya dont launch any water balloons at me...


----------



## sand flea

Naw, no water balloons--I don't want to choke sea turtles.

For that matter, I'm not launching anything if people are nearby on the beach or in the water. The only person I intend to put in harm's way is myself. God forbid this actually works out how I hope, I'd like to continue to use it.


----------



## HighCap56

Cdog said:


> I'll bring th yak just as long as ya dont launch any water balloons at me...


Hmmm... Perhaps some semi-firm cow pies would be effective and not choke any turtles in the process.


----------



## HighCap56

sand flea said:


> Naw, no water balloons--I don't want to choke sea turtles.
> 
> For that matter, I'm not launching anything if people are nearby on the beach or in the water. The only person I intend to put in harm's way is myself. God forbid this actually works out how I hope, I'd like to continue to use it.


So - HOW in the hell are you going shoot this contraption by yourself?

I can see that rubber snapping when you've got it at full stretch and slapping you square in the face.

I actually had that happen with a rubber strap.

Sucker broke when I was putting it on and slapped me in the forehead.

Black and blue, nearly cold-cocked me.  

Ok .. be careful out there!


----------



## johnnyleo11

HighCap56 said:


> So - HOW in the hell are you going shoot this contraption by yourself?
> 
> I can see that rubber snapping when you've got it at full stretch and slapping you square in the face.
> 
> I actually had that happen with a rubber strap.
> 
> Sucker broke when I was putting it on and slapped me in the forehead.
> 
> Black and blue, nearly cold-cocked me.
> 
> Ok .. be careful out there!


Was that when you loaded a cowpie in there?


----------



## johnnyleo11

Wilber said:


> Well Flea, you got my interest up on this one. Good luck buddy.
> 
> I like the "Line in the bucket idea", we used that trick when pitch baiting for Marlin, one tip, fill the bucket with water, it keeps the line from getting tangled and makes a smooth release. Another thought, if you have the space just pull off a hundred yds and lay it in a big vee on the beach. After a hundred yds the speed should be backed off enough for a spinner to handle.
> 
> PS Wilber number 2, aka middle boy built a Trebuchet that would throw a 4oz sinker with line attached 300 plus yards, the only problem was the counter weight had to be 60 lbs. not very portable.


60 lbs sounds like a spare tire to me.


----------



## sand flea

I plan to shoot it solo by spiking two arms into the sand to hold the uprights. My greatest fear is that I'll put this thing at full tilt and the last thing I see is two big metal rods coming out of the sand and headed for my face.

And I don't intend to be solo. Somebody's taping this.


----------



## BrokenRod

BrokenRod said:


> Flea people use the big sling shot to hurl stuff all the time and don't get hurt. Could always pound two posts into the sand and make it a one man job instead of three


Thinking two 4x4 wooden posts, end cut at an angle to easier pound in the sand. Metal hooks screwed into post at other end to hold sling shot. Load and launch. Coiling the line could work just keep it fairly straight and open bail. Would be just like harpooning on the old whale boats.


----------



## HighCap56

sand flea said:


> I plan to shoot it solo by spiking two arms into the sand to hold the uprights. My greatest fear is that I'll put this thing at full tilt and the last thing I see is two big metal rods coming out of the sand and headed for my face.
> 
> And I don't intend to be solo. Somebody's taping this.


Maybe it will make the new Jackass video. 

Perhaps something with an auger type twist on the end to actually "grab" more sand and take more pressure/shock from the draw/release.

Just an idea.. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## HighCap56

johnnyleo11 said:


> Was that when you loaded a cowpie in there?


Nah... international flight, I was in Moscow at the airport, jet lagged bigtime..

Was strapping my laptop to my carry on when the strap broke.


----------



## johnnyleo11

sand flea said:


> I plan to shoot it solo by spiking two arms into the sand to hold the uprights. My greatest fear is that I'll put this thing at full tilt and the last thing I see is two big metal rods coming out of the sand and headed for my face.
> 
> And I don't intend to be solo. Somebody's taping this.


If you're worried about the support rods coming at your face, you can build a simple pivot point by driving another rod/spike in to the ground, Have a pulley attached to one end and feed some line through that pulley with the other end attached to the slingshot. at least that way you won't have all of that pressure directed to your body. If you really wanted to get crazy, you could weld some pieces of steel together with a couple of pulleys and you could have a block and tackle. If not, you'll have one hell of a bicep and shoulder on your dominant arm.


----------



## Dyhard

sand flea said:


> I plan to shoot it solo by spiking two arms into the sand to hold the uprights. My greatest fear is that I'll put this thing at full tilt and the last thing I see is two big metal rods coming out of the sand and headed for my face.
> 
> And I don't intend to be solo. Somebody's taping this.


 With 2"x2" tubing (same stuff that hitches are made of) build two 'L' shaped pieces that each go into the receiver hitch of two vehicles backed up to within a few feet of each other. Attach each side of the 'sling shot' to the brackets. They can be built tall enough to get a good launching angle. A very strong sling shot could be pulled back with a third vehicle.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm starting to think you should just buy a yak.


----------



## Shooter

I have an idea how to keep the 2 uprights from flying back at ya and have enough faith that I will be standing with ya on the first launch  
Does that make me as nuts ?


----------



## VICIII

sand flea said:


> I plan to shoot it solo by spiking two arms into the sand to hold the uprights. My greatest fear is that I'll put this thing at full tilt and the last thing I see is two big metal rods coming out of the sand and headed for my face.
> 
> And I don't intend to be solo. Somebody's taping this.


This is priceless...
When someone quoted that you were going to say..."Hey, Hold my beer, Watch this!!." I just about lost it and that last statement just proves what this is going to be.  Glad your taping it.


----------



## HighCap56

Shooter said:


> Does that make me as nuts ?


Damn straight, Skippy!

This could make America's Funniest Videos, too...

Ok... I'll quit busting your chops (and Fleas)

I actually hope the thing does the trick.


----------



## justinfisch01

This might have already been discussed but why not try and use this quick release and a strong Kite, have the kit on one rod and the baited rig on the other then when it gets far enough up and out over the water, given you have the right wind, just somehow release the clip 
http://www.malinco.com/fishing/qdx.html


----------



## VICIII

HighCap56 said:


> This could make America's Funniest Videos, too...



This will be a Vonage video. I can hear the music now. Then the announcer says.. "some people do dumb things..." 

A yak is starting to sound the way to go...


----------



## Cutbait Bob

Sandflea?? We used two metal pipes - long ones... and stuck them down through the two end rodholders on the front of the truck. Jump up in the back of the truck and grab the pouch... We used surgical tubing. You'll need a buddy to pull you back as you pull back. We launched shortened sticks of firewood down through the woods - makes all kinds of noise! 
And then sometimes the stick of wood doesn't release just right from the sling's pouch.   That's when we should've said, "Hey, watch this!"

Yep, four six foot pieces of 1" galvanized water pipe with a threaded coupler(now you have two 12' poles).
Your trucks back windows may vary. 
Video tape the tests for us.

Bob


----------



## [email protected]

I'm still saying buy a yak.


----------



## BrokenRod

Any results yet Flea?


----------



## sand flea

Not yet. I'll probably do testing in the next few days.

Until something more professional is put together, I'm just dropping some steel closet rods into my sandspikes.

Shooter--drop me a note and we'll hook up.


----------



## Shooter

sand flea said:


> Shooter--drop me a note and we'll hook up.


Been droping ya notes,, call me tomorrow and we shall see what can be done


----------



## garv

OK, The suspense is killing me. Whats the verdict? did it work?


----------



## notso

Flea,

I saw just what you need yesterday at work. A couple of guys had set up a water balloon launcher. This is how they set it up: They had found a little old beat up boat trailer and attached two 2X6's maybe 12' long vertically to the rails. They just had one cross brace a couple of feet from the top. They were stretching the launcher all the way into the back of the truck that was hooked to the trailer. 
It was launching the balloons a LONG way (2-300 yds).

Just find an old trailer like that & slap a set of ROLL-EZE wheels on it...GOOD TO GO!!!


----------



## skunked

Wasn't there a post about a blank powered lure lanucher a couple of years ago? I think you put a .22cal blank in it and BAM shot the lure some unreal distance, less if somebody was in the way...


----------



## YakAttack

*Update?*

OK I just got through reading the 4 pages of discussion on this topic. It was like one of those movies that ends with a cliffhanger. Nothing posted in last 3 weeks. Has anyone heard from Flea? He's not sitting on a beach somewhere with launcher tube wrapped around his head is he?  

Of all the solutions, I like the little submarine thing (mecasub) the best I think. I dont know how it's controlled, but it would be cool if it was GPS guided.

The slingshot idea sounds pretty good too. Definately less expensive, but maybe a little risky. Lots of things that could go wrong...

The r/c helicopter might work, but that is an expensive thing to have hovering over the ocean. I've never had a r/c vehicle that at some point didnt falter. One hiccup and you've lost it. Dont think saltwater would do it much good even if you could find it.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about this topic. It's an interesting one for sure!

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## Newsjeff

Bump.


----------



## emanuel

In the words of Jeff Foxworthy, "you might be a ******* if your last words were, hey y'all, watch this!"


----------



## mdelletro

I know this is old but found it while doing "research"


----------



## smacks fanatic

I was thinking maybe you could use a paintball gun with a bigger barrel... Shove tue bait and weight down the barell and pull the trigger.


----------



## HStew

Google NASA ...I think they are looking for something to do.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

LOL, Stew. 

I remember when I first found P&S and was looking at some old posts, and I remember this one from back then. Wow. And Matthew or Shooter never did give an update on it! I say keep bumping it till they do. 

Here's the ticket: How's About a Longbow? Infamy, along with puffers, duct tape, and Beefsticks.


----------



## GreenFord

Launching baits is nothing new... The troops at Fort Fisher did it years ago.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQhL7e6zMfA


----------



## bstarling

GreenFord said:


> Launching baits is nothing new... The troops at Fort Fisher did it years ago....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQhL7e6zMfA


Ford, My granddaughter were down range of that shot about 150 yards. OMG, the muzzle blast was a thing of wonder, and THUNDER!!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Shooter

You new guys may not know but one of the poles broke loose and flew back hitting Sandflea in the head, he spent a right good while in the hostital and with lots of treatment has made almost a full come back.

I know Flea will not be on here for a few days so I am posting this up so everyone knows not to say anything to him or stare at his scar but his hair line covers it mostly up. The doctors say just treat him normal because most of thetime he does not remnember what happened. The brain is a funny thing.


----------



## tjbjornsen

I love it when old stuff like this gets dug up and everyone continues to make it as funny as it was back then.
Might have to start at the beginning and go through it all over again.


----------



## carbine100

I might have missed this thumbing through the tread....

YouTube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOoQGsw3QbM


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Shooter said:


> You new guys may not know but one of the poles broke loose and flew back hitting Sandflea in the head, he spent a right good while in the hostital and with lots of treatment has made almost a full come back.
> 
> I know Flea will not be on here for a few days so I am posting this up so everyone knows not to say anything to him or stare at his scar but his hair line covers it mostly up. The doctors say just treat him normal because most of thetime he does not remnember what happened. The brain is a funny thing.


bump



At 0:53 of This Video, it did not indicate which knot to use on the "bait trap."


----------



## oden

I know yall have probably heard of this before but I always have wanted to try one of these. http://rcfishingworld.com


----------



## MSRIEF

The only problem I have with taking a yak out 2-3 hundred yards off the Carolina coast is that the sharks run bigger that the yak, and after all the years I spent chasing Soviet Akulas, I don't want to give the NC Akulas a chance to even the score.


----------



## oden

I totally agree. That's why if I'm fishing for big sharks and need to drop bait farther out then i bring my buddy along and buy him beer to go drop my bait for me when I need him to.  I'm quite happy with the company and not having to row out. Also not getting in the water is nice. If it cost me 16 bucks for a case then It's worth it for me.


----------



## Garboman

There was a guy back in the early 1990's at the Point who had a compressed air gun devised to shoot a 2 inch diameter frozen bait projectile

He was all ways tinkering around with it and I never saw him fire it off, it had a large air compressor tank, I cannot recollect the pressures he was operating at. He used a large spool spinning reel.

Red Headed fella said he saw the fella fire it off and it only went about as far as a good drum cast and the downside was he had to use "Frozen Bait" and we were chucking bait that had been swimming earlier that day...course the air gun guy was using a spinner so he could not get a bait out to where we were fishing with out the large contraption he "Invented"

I heard of another guy with ice projectiles and a propane gun

If you do build a rig ..........make sure that you have plenty of camera men around to video.........especially if things go wrong and the thing blows up.....could go viral ......so make sure you get the credit.............I would try it out in Carova with no cops around to disrupt the "Shoot"



Probably be better off buying one of those $900 distance spinners or better yet just go to the gym and use a regular conventional to out cast the rest......


----------



## tjbjornsen

I saw that guy several times as well...
Pretty "wired" as I remember...
My favorite was coming up on him one day, and watching him launch his baits (frozen in shampoo containers and then stuffed into the PVC "cannon", when a couple of other guys come up with two Suburbans and trailers. 
On one trailer was a fighting chair and two outriggers, and on the other trailer was a jet ski.
Put a couple of tuna rods with big gold Penn Internationals in the holders on the fighting chair, ran the lines up the outsiggers, snapped the baits to the jet ski and launched it in the surf right off the trailer.
Jet ski goes out past the horizon, drops the baits and comes back in, and one of the guys settles intot eh chair to wait for "Jaws".
They claimed that they had paid for all of the gear by catching sharks and selling them in the local markets...
The guy with the cannon looks at all of this and says "Those guys are Crazy!"
My only responce was "Dude! You've got a Cannon!!!"

(_And as I am typing this I am thinking that I have to go back and look at all of the pages in this thread, because now I am almost positive that I have already told this story once in this thread a couple of years ago!!!)_


----------



## dudeondacouch

Jetskis are expensive. Why not just swim the baits out?


----------



## Hooked Up

remote controlled boat with a 1 mile range capability pcm radio and a servo quick bait release system....................they use something sorta like it for carp across the pond ...lets build one!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keFzx3DaBj8


----------



## Hooked Up

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZDbuN4WfS8&feature=related


----------



## jvp

Bump


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Time for another. . . . BUMP!


----------



## NC KingFisher

Well im working on a way to launch shark baits kind of like an olympic hammer throw. And i didnt think mods were supposed to encourage this stuff. wonder who was doing that


----------



## viper2788

rc helicopter would be pretty cool... wouldnt have to worry about the waves as you would with the rc boat. It would also be quicker, and fun to do as well! I've always wanted one actually...


----------



## Nova Fisher

Saw the post about the rc boat and had to do a search to see what other ideas P&S have had. This is a great thread and has given me many ideas to keep me busy through the winter.
opcorn:


----------



## Garboman

Nova Fisher said:


> Saw the post about the rc boat and had to do a search to see what other ideas P&S have had. This is a great thread and has given me many ideas to keep me busy through the winter.
> opcorn:


This is sounding more to me like time for an ultimate Skunk Down

Contestants:

1. Compressed Air Bait Cannon (Not sure what happened to the guy from last summer, who was still working through some prototype issues)

2. OctoCopter (Bait Chopper)

3. That fancy $1800 dollar bait boat in the other thread

4. Can't leave out an 18 year old Surfer with a drinking problem willing to paddle your baits out

5. Might as well throw in the "General" and have Rob paddle your bait out to Diamond Shoals before he drops it off.


Contest would be judged by impartial Pier and Surf Moderators who are currently sipping Hot Toddies on the slopes outside Aspen doing whatever they do at these secret annual retreats

Someone else can suggest the prizes but if I were a betting man I would go with Rob.......oh yeah I am a Betting Man so I am going with Rob


----------



## Wkndfishlife

I would do a Roman Bolt Thrower. Just make sure the design can withstand the torque and tension when winding the launcher. Should be able to use PVC with the main areas of stress receiving PVC glue. The other pieces can just be placed on tight like you would do on a two piece surf rod.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I have a friend with a dad who is on a proffesional kingfishing team....they took one of those expensive rc boats more for fun than anything else tied on some line and a king rig baited with a oogie and started trolling it around.......till something big got interested and hit the bait and took the boat to never be seen again....


----------

